# How would you finish this door



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those gaps need to be sealed, spray foam. 

A 4 inch trim molding is usually the trim of choice. 




ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go a step further and have padded that brickmould out. Jamb depths look a bit short.

Drip cap above the door and then foam and trim like de-nagorg says.


----------



## Mdsjohna (Sep 23, 2014)

I have spray foamed that gap. It’s just a gap between the brick mould and stucco though it’s not the gap between the RO and door frame. But it doesn’t look very good so I have to cover it somehow. If I was to have installed the brick mould up against the stucco the reveal would be very large. As it is now the reveal is close to half an inch. The door that was in there was a custom sized door and they stucco up to the brick mould.

At the top the space is close to ¾ of an inch and you can’t see it really well but there is brutalized drip flashing up there. Someone partly cut it out/bent it/who knows what with it. There is quite a bit of an overhang above the door so not much water ever hits that top of the door.



Keep in mind I have 0 construction experience and this door was in and foamed and pulled out again to correct. I have spent 20 hours plus on this thing. I almost had a contractor come and redo it but at $2500 I need to finish this myself. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Every step of the way I have been learning.



Pic of inside for reference


----------



## Mdsjohna (Sep 23, 2014)

I have put up some aluminum flashing with construction adhesive but that's not going to work I don't think. So before I go any further and stalk caulking and stuff I need to get some ideas.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you near a Community College, or maybe a high school that has basic construction classes?

If so they are always looking for these type of things to train on, If you are willing to have a class on your property for a day or so. 

The instructor will get the work done correctly, all you pay is the materials. 

Maybe you can find a local handyman who does trim carpentry. 

If you put up a location on here, there might be an offer from someone here, Ya never know.


ED


----------



## Mdsjohna (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess I could do something like that. However I got the door in correctly I figure I should be able to finish the job. I just need some direction. The whole step of the way I have had to learn the process as I went.

So I guess I could simply ask do you think I should cut away some stucco and install more trim, I was thinking to just double brick mould it. Or alternately can I install some type of molding over the stucco as long as its sealed correctly?

I have googled this a pile and while everyone has “how to” install brick mould I don’t really see anything about how to cover up large gaps in stucco due to an custom sized door being stuccoed up to and now a standard smaller style door has been installed in its place.

I'll figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As Window on wash said, the existing molding on you door looks to be recessed into the structure, is the wall thicker than the door, if so it needs to have spacing applied to the door jamb to bring the frame more flush with the wall, that way you then can fill the gaps to seal it from drafts, insects, other unwanted things, then you can apply a 1x board (moldimg), around the door to cover the stucco edge. 

If you cut more stucco away, you just have a bigger scar to cover up.


ED


----------



## Mdsjohna (Sep 23, 2014)

Either I am not understanding you guys or you are not understanding me. That space you see is not a space into the structure. The space between the jamb and the rough opening is completely sealed. The black Colour you are seeing in the pictures is wood sheet of some sort and black paper covering it. 

I was worried about my install and have had three professionals come to quote on a complete redo. They have said my door install is perfect and aren’t interested in redoing it because it is a perfect install and I would be wasting my money

I just do not know the best way to do the finishing trim. The jam in the interior is flush with the drywall and the jamb on the exterior is only recessed as thick as the stucco is. Then the brick mould sticks out an additional 1’ or so from the surface of the stucco. I am pretty sure the jamb of the door isn’t supposed to be flush with the stucco face. The door is completely spray foamed into place. Someone originally put in a door and stuccoed up to the brickmould. Now I put in a smaller door. My choices were to have a 1” reveal and brick mould up to the stucco or a smaller reveal and a half inch space between the brick mould and the old stucco line. It's very possible I just need to go spend a hour at the store and familiarize myself with the type/sizes of trim. I was thinking of chisleing out a bit and just putting some half round in the gap or maybe a baseboard sitting "face" to "side" of the brick mould. 


Anyway guys Ill figure something out. Thank you for trying.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You are still going to need a nailer to raise the jamb face flush with the stucco, or your trim will not lie flat against the exterior wall. 

That is what I am trying to say. 

What we have here is a communication SNAFU. 

If the professionals turn down easy money, you want to keep their # handy for when you do need a pro.


ED


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

It seems to have gone from bad to worse. A trim handyman wouldn’t be much help and you have already had some professionals visit you (so it’s pretty clear). From what I see, it appears an architectural complication. Let an architect have a look at it, maybe there is a ray of hope.


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

I would cover the seam with flexible window flashing then attach 1x3 or 1x4s as trim to the outer portion of the brick mould.


----------

